# New Aquadive Bathyscaphe GMT - WOOOOOOWWW!!!



## JonasForsberg

This is the most lovely watch I´ve seen since Aquadive mod 50. Soooooo much Aquadive - Colours!!!!
Nice reading on oceanictime.blogspot

Congratulations Aquadivers!!!


----------



## tfinnan

That's interesting. Really interesting. 


-T


----------



## arutlosjr11

Thank you. Aquadive really hit a home run IMO.


----------



## JonasForsberg

arutlosjr11 said:


> Thank you. Aquadive really hit a home run IMO.


"Thank you"???
Thank YOU! I don´t know how much involved you, "arutlosjr11" are in Aquadive, but you seems to be rather "Aquadiveish". If you´re the slightest involved - lick it up and be proude!


----------



## arutlosjr11

UPDATED UPDATED UPDATED UPDATED

Introductory pre-order pricing on the Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100GMT is as follows,

The ETA 2893 version is $1,990.00 USD. And once the introductory period ends, the list price will be $2,390.00 USD

The high grade Soprod A10 version is $2,290.00 USD. And once the introductory period ends, the list price will be $2,690.00 USD


----------



## Zenrag

arutlosjr11 said:


> UPDATED UPDATED UPDATED UPDATED
> 
> Introductory pre-order pricing on the Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100GMT is as follows,
> 
> The ETA 2893 version is $1,990.00 USD. And once the introductory period ends, the list price will be $2,390.00 USD
> 
> The high grade Soprod A10 version is $2,290.00 USD. And once the introductory period ends, the list price will be $2,690.00 USD


Ariel, When will the updated preorder price of $1990 be update on the Aquadive website? It is still showing at $2380.


----------



## Satansfist

Is there any chance of a BS300 version?


----------



## Spring-Diver

Satansfist said:


> Is there any chance of a BS300 version?


Keep your fingers crossed....I'm praying for a BS300 GMT myself!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## SD350

If they are listening... +1 on the 300 GMT!


----------



## jeffc67

Which is being pre-sold... the red, yellow or aqua? Anyone know?

Thanks, 
Jeff


----------



## tako_watch

Yellow...Bumble bee is first to come out for preorder

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## arlee

jeffc67 said:


> Which is being pre-sold... the red, yellow or aqua? Anyone know?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


there's only the yellow version for now, no red or aqua for sale yet


----------



## JonasForsberg

jeffc67 said:


> Which is being pre-sold... the red, yellow or aqua? Anyone know?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


I think it is the yellow one AQUADIVE Bathyscaphe 100GMT - AQUADIVE Store All according to arutlosjr11 
Aquadive Moderator .... https://www.watchuseek.com/f459/baselworld-2013-bathyscaphe-100gmt-852668-6.html#post6247644


----------



## jeffc67

Thanks for those replies, guys.

Jeff


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Would buy the Aqua GMT!


----------



## Rasphelt

I am seriously thinking about getting the GMT... i love the yellow detailing.. Beautiful watch


----------



## Rasphelt

Although i think i will hold out for a BS300 GMT (if that ever happens!) as this one is a little too small for my taste... the 47mm of the BS300 is a better size imo


----------



## non-stop

Rasphelt said:


> Although i think i will hold out for a BS300 GMT (if that ever happens!) as this one is a little too small for my taste... the 47mm of the BS300 is a better size imo


Fingers crossed that it happens! I love my 300 but a 300 GMT would be double Wow!

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## coe32

my god the black is beautiful


----------



## georges zaslavsky

that is a hell of a diving watch


----------



## jcbarnard




----------



## chasecj7

Congrats! I have the same one and it's still a regular Favorite in the rotation.


----------



## SNL

Nice .... very nice! I have the same one. I like the strap! is the watch as stable as on Isofrane?


----------



## jcbarnard

SNL said:


> Nice .... very nice! I have the same one. I like the strap! is the watch as stable as on Isofrane?


Yes I forget it's even there which is surprising given its size. The strap (miltat) fits me just right though. It works well on nato too but sits just a tad high so I might trim the keeper off the nato since its already so tight through the lugs.


----------



## Betterthere

jcbarnard said:


> Yes I forget it's even there which is surprising given its size. The strap (miltat) fits me just right though. It works well on nato too but sits just a tad high so I might trim the keeper off the nato since its already so tight through the lugs.


try your nato like this. w/o cutting you can try and i have found the double under wrist gives stability


----------



## jcbarnard

julywest said:


> try your nato like this. w/o cutting you can try and i have found the double under wrist gives stability


Thanks. It works well and helps the watch sit lower. The nice thing about the bathysphere is the spring bars are so close to the case that the strap is nice and secure even without the extra strap


----------



## Betterthere

jcbarnard said:


> Thanks. It works well and helps the watch sit lower. The nice thing about the bathysphere is the spring bars are so close to the case that the strap is nice and secure even without the extra strap


Great.. do not have an aquadive yet.... was going to get a BS100 but preordered the 500 so soon.....


----------



## SNL

Thank you!


----------



## nervexpro55

julywest said:


> try your nato like this. w/o cutting you can try and i have found the double under wrist gives stability


That's something I need to try on my GMT.


----------



## Brian883

Really enjoying mine on orange Isofrane. Very comfortable and looks good with the orange GMT hand.


----------



## sarwanov

Wow!!!
You really did your best!


----------



## jcbarnard

I'm happy to report that I finally took my watch diving, it performed flawlessly at 50 feet down.


----------



## mekenical

Yellow GMT


----------



## 2535.80

Some beautiful shots in this thread!

Do these watches all come with a black Isofrane, or one that matches their color?


----------



## Brian883

2535.80 said:


> Do these watches all come with a black Isofrane, or one that matches their color?


I've got the orange hand version and it came on a black ISOfrane but Aquadive included an orange one in the box. Really nice gesture, but I don't know if it's SOP.


----------



## chasecj7

They include a black and a coloured ISO that compliments the watch you are ordering. On one or two I requested a difference colour than they would have sent by default and were very accommodating. 

Watches that don't have a complimentary colour do not receive a second strap as far as I know. My BS500 only came with the black ISO no other.


----------



## nervexpro55

2535.80 said:


> Some beautiful shots in this thread!
> 
> Do these watches all come with a black Isofrane, or one that matches their color?


I have three different Isofrane straps for mine but it was supplied with the Turquoise. Orange and black are rotated often.


----------



## Vette Enthusiast

Interesting. Beefy looking piece.


----------



## baroiic

I want this watch so bad now.


----------



## Brian883

baroiic said:


> I want this watch so bad now.


You won't be disappointed!


----------



## moemoe

how many mm wide is this?


----------



## Brian883

moemoe said:


> how many mm wide is this?


43mm excluding crown, 49mm lug to lug, 15mm height.


----------



## Brian883

moemoe said:


> how many mm wide is this?


43mm excluding crown, 49mm lug to lug, 15mm height.


----------



## Tommer45

Brian883 said:


> You won't be disappointed!


Unfortunately I was very disappointed with my Turquoise GMT. While the case and bezel were flawless, the hands were all scratched and very poorly finished. The seconds and GMT hands actually angled upwards from the pinion (as if they were improperly installed), and the GMT ring was slightly off. I had read so many positive reviews about these watches but mine was pretty lousy. And return shipping wasn't covered so I was stuck with $206 for shipping back to Austria! Never again.

Aquadive replied:

Hi,

Aquadive stands behind its product and I am almost certain whatever problem you had, Aquadive offered instant replacement, but you didn't accept it, yet when examining your watch upon return, it was obvious that the bezel was perfectly aligned, on the pictures you send the ratchet was not fully turned and was stuck between 2 clicks, the watchmaker turned the bezel several times and it sat perfectly aligned when pushed into the right position at a full click.

The Aquaidve crystal is 4mm thick and the dial is positioned deeper than on other watches, that is why an optical illusion will give the impression of the hand being bent upwards. Finishing and Quality control at Aquadive are extremely important, that is why in the unlikely case of a flaw or defect, Aquadive offers instant replacement, no questions asked. I wish you would have given Aquadive the chance to replace the watch, you would have been very happy with the results.

best regards
Ben


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Tommer45 said:


> Unfortunately I was very disappointed with my Turquoise GMT. While the case and bezel were flawless, the hands were all scratched and very poorly finished. The seconds and GMT hands actually angled upwards from the pinion (as if they were improperly installed), and the GMT ring was slightly off. I had read so many positive reviews about these watches but mine was pretty lousy. And return shipping wasn't covered so I was stuck with $206 for shipping back to Austria! Never again.


I dont own a Aquadive but thought there Quality & customer service was supposed to be outstanding. Did you ask them to correct the issues with the watch before you sent it back?


----------



## Brian883

WatchDialOrange said:


> I dont own a Aquadive but thought there Quality & customer service was supposed to be outstanding. Did you ask them to correct the issues with the watch before you sent it back?


My thoughts exactly. I must say, however, that my Orange GMT was perfect all the way around!


----------



## JB45

Really love the orange on orange look with that isofrane!


----------



## watchfanatic100

Yeah I agree I like the fact you dont have to worry about water coming in the way with a regular dive strap vs a stainless steel band,it just feels icky with a stainless steel or any metal band.


----------



## WatchDialOrange

After searching the forums I was able to connect and find a Aquadive BS 100 GMT Turquoise. Thanks Matt! Going to give this a test run and see if its a good fit for me or if I should try out the BS-300.


----------



## Monkeynuts

WatchDialOrange said:


> After searching the forums I was able to connect and find a Aquadive BS 100 GMT Turquoise. Thanks Matt! Going to give this a test run and see if its a good fit for me or if I should try out the BS-300.


Looks perfect


----------



## woodruffm

WatchDialOrange said:


> After searching the forums I was able to connect and find a Aquadive BS 100 GMT Turquoise. Thanks Matt! Going to give this a test run and see if its a good fit for me or if I should try out the BS-300.


Nice pick up, if I was to acquire another Aquadive, this would be the one.


----------



## WatchDialOrange

woodruffm said:


> Nice pick up, if I was to acquire another Aquadive, this would be the one.


Thanks it is a really nice looking watch and very comfortable on the Isofrane .


----------



## WatchDialOrange

*Another shot of the GMT works well on Isofrane even to work.

*
View attachment 5897130


----------



## mekenical

The turquoise is a looker for sure! At least for now!


----------



## WatchDialOrange

mekenical said:


> The turquoise is a looker for sure! At least for now!


Thanks! Looking forward to seeing the new color Aquadive is releasing for the GMT


----------



## Spring-Diver

Man that looks good:-!

I can't wait to see it a the gtg:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## nervexpro55

WatchDialOrange said:


> Thanks! Looking forward to seeing the new color Aquadive is releasing for the GMT


New color? What..... Care to spill the beans? Maybe Ben will do another combo for me.


----------



## WatchDialOrange

nervexpro55 said:


> New color? What..... Care to spill the beans? Maybe Ben will do another combo for me.


Yup on Aquadive Facebook page they said new GMT color coming soon ( Orange  but didnt say what color.


----------



## mekenical

Incoming BOR Bracelet, top notch with ratcheting clasp and hex screws for easy adjustment.


----------



## nervexpro55

WatchDialOrange said:


> Yup on Aquadive Facebook page they said new GMT color coming soon ( Orange  but didnt say what color.


Cant believe i missed that post on face book. Looking forward to a new GMT color. I love mine in turquoise and orange.


----------



## mekenical

The cats out of the bag now, here's another shot with the bracelet.


----------



## mekenical

WatchDialOrange said:


> Yup on Aquadive Facebook page they said new GMT color coming soon ( Orange  but didnt say what color.


Suppose to be a secret, geeesh can't tell these guys anything. Lol


----------



## nervexpro55

mekenical said:


> Incoming BOR Bracelet, top notch with ratcheting clasp and hex screws for easy adjustment.


Is that the Aquadive bracelet? Looks great.


----------



## kiwi.bloke

The bracelets look great. Would be perfect if they had inter grated end links.


----------



## mekenical

nervexpro55 said:


> Is that the Aquadive bracelet? Looks great.


Yes, came in today. Love it


----------



## mekenical

kiwi.bloke said:


> The bracelets look great. Would be perfect if they had inter grated end links.


And not really hard to do.


----------



## kiwi.bloke

Yes I would have thought so. I asked aquadive about it and they said not possible due to the lug design - not sure why that is the reason for no SEL on their bracelets. Plenty of similar cased divers out there with the same type of case / lug design that have a decent gap
ess transition from case to bracelet. Just would need some development I guess but I guess limited return for them in $$$ terms.


----------



## WatchDialOrange

*Just put my Aquadive BS100 GMT on a Strapcode SEEII Bracelet. Thanks Matthew!

*


----------



## arutlosjr11

WatchDialOrange said:


> *Just put my Aquadive BS100 GMT on a Strapcode SEEII Bracelet. Thanks Matthew!
> 
> *
> View attachment 5954098


Thats looks darn good!


----------



## matthew P

WatchDialOrange said:


> *Just put my Aquadive BS100 GMT on a Strapcode SEEII Bracelet. Thanks Matthew!
> *


you're welcome.
Happy to see it getting worn, looks good on your wrist, guessing you managed that easy enough.

Now that you have it on bracelet and all in one piece how are you liking it?


----------



## WatchDialOrange

matthew P said:


> you're welcome.
> Happy to see it getting worn, looks good on your wrist, guessing you managed that easy enough.
> 
> Now that you have it on bracelet and all in one piece how are you liking it?


Getting the Isofrane off the watch was very difficult for me so must be a trick.

I love the weight and feel of the SEII bracelet and will wear it to meetings all week. If it were easier I would put the Turqouise Isofrane on the weekends and SEII during the week.


----------



## matthew P

Trick is to compress the isofrane by squeezing/ sliding it along the spring to expose the edge and make it easier for the spring tool to disengage the spring.


----------



## WWJBD

matthew P said:


> Trick is to compress the isofrane by squeezing/ sliding it along the spring to expose the edge and make it easier for the spring tool to disengage the spring.


This!

I use a fork springbar tool as well that makes it alot easier. using a small screwdriver is a bad idea! So make sure you use a correct tool!


----------



## Stef C

Thanks Jonas ! Love Love Love the Blue Version....so Nice !


----------



## harald-hans

Yesterday I placed an (pre)order for the upcoming Orange Version ...


----------



## Wema

its really beautiful watch. wow!


----------



## Sitinback

Wow. I have a Bronze BS but I think this will need to be added to the stable.


----------



## jimf

great design!


----------



## bomba

WatchDialOrange said:


> *Just put my Aquadive BS100 GMT on a Strapcode SEEII Bracelet. Thanks Matthew!
> 
> *
> View attachment 5954098


I have to say this...awesome piece and great photo! Always loved the turquoise 24h ring.


----------



## mekenical




----------



## breitlingman12

Wow thats like a tank,absolutely awesome watch


----------



## carlhicks

Fantastic watch.


----------



## MaoMauro

harald-hans said:


> Yesterday I placed an (pre)order for the upcoming Orange Version ...


The nicest version for me...


----------



## Silver13Watch

This is an amazing looking watch! I need to check into these!! It might be present time for me.

Marlin


----------



## Serpentor

Incoming...


----------



## Funan_

It`s a nice watch.


----------



## Serpentor

Boom!


----------



## Broten.

well recommended this is Awesome!


----------



## the pearl

seems like great usabilty here i have always wanted one


----------



## mekenical

Ive got this one in the FS Forum to get the new blue 100 3 hand.


----------



## tag_mclaren

really awesome watch


----------



## roccoq123

Nice combo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drram1966

Love the Turquoise..my favorite color combo


----------

